

Good socket programming book?  - ankit12003

Hi,<p>I am a bit familiar with Unix socket programming.
I have read &quot;Richard stevens unix network programming&quot;.
It is too good but I think it is not updated in recent times.<p>Can you suggest me a good book which is updated with the latest internal workings.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
marcocampos
I highly recommend this one: "Beej's Guide to Network Programming" [1].

[1] [http://beej.us/guide/bgnet/](http://beej.us/guide/bgnet/)

~~~
bhhaskin
It is an excellent guide.

~~~
ankit12003
Thanks @marcocampos & @bhhaskin. I have read this book, it is definitely one
of the best socket programming books out there. But I am looking for books
that talk about Raw sockets & all those internal stuff.

Thanks!

